# 2011 Specialized Demo 8 (Launch) ?



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

Interesting quote under a photo on vitalmtb

Sam Hill exiting the rock section where Leov should have been. Sam looked like he was on auto pilot here today. I think he can ride this course in his sleep. Does anyone want to start a betting pool on the colorway (yes colorway) of the production version of this 2011 frame that will be officially launched next month? [I heard it's going to be full digital camo]

http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/features/2010-US-Open-Friday,1361/Sam-Hill,7689/sspomer,2

If its true i feel sorry for everyone who ran out and bought a demo 8II is year


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

heavyp said:


> ...If its true i feel sorry for everyone who ran out and bought a demo 8II is year


Why? They got an excellent downhill bike for their money.


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

Yeah but to have a predecessor come out so quickly after ? Id feel cheated a little


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

heavyp said:


> Yeah but to have a predecessor come out so quickly after ? Id feel cheated a little


You know you're in trouble when you get the predecessor AFTER the successor...


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

heavyp said:


> Yeah but to have a predecessor come out so quickly after ? Id feel cheated a little


Better watch out people buying the 2011 Demo, because the 2012 is eventually gonna come out!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

check out fairclough's stanchions


----------



## heavyp (May 6, 2010)

Clueless, its not a matter of the next years bike will come out but they had a demo 7 9 then 8 in some conutries, sponsored Sam Hill and Brendan and give the normal demo a tweak and it was only a tweak even thou its a mass improvemnt. Put it on the market everyone runs out thinking there the next Sam hill to buy one and then this. It happens i understand that but frig come on guys look at the bigger picture.

The 2011 bike hits the shelfs any time soon (apparently) looks different will be better prob at the same price and so on.

as for the 2012 bike ajdemo76 it probably wont come out untill 2012 ya know what i mean.

Clever marketing i guess on specializeds behalf, but thats the way the cookie crumbles sometimes


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

A digital camo demo would be so sick.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

red/black


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

From what I heard on freecaster those frames were just prototypes......


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

^^

Well, if it's not in production (it isn't), then it has to be a prototype, Right? 

I would imagine the bike will be "released" during Crankworks this summer (like Spec typically does now with their gravity bikes) and bikes available this fall.

I heard that the paint job will be a "best of" from past Demos with each tube being something different. So one tube grafitti, one purple paisley, one argyle, etc.


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

I'm one of those that feel cheated cause I just got my 2010 Demo 8! But realistically speaking, I'm an average rider who races on occasion and while I enjoy competing, I mostly ride to have fun. While an improved leverage curve, lighter frame, lower bb, moar shims, etc., make the bike faster for the professional rider, chances are, I'm not good enough to fully take advantage of the new tweaks and really utilize the bike to its max potential. In other words, the 2010 Demo puts a big sh!t-eating grin on my face, and that's good enough for me! Of course, shiny, new stuff certainly is sexy. Now excuse me as I go punch myself in the head for choosing not to wait for the new frame...


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

yd35 said:


> I'm one of those that feel cheated cause I just got my 2010 Demo 8! But realistically speaking, I'm an average rider who races on occasion and while I enjoy competing, I mostly ride to have fun. While an improved leverage curve, lighter frame, lower bb, moar shims, etc., make the bike faster for the professional rider, chances are, I'm not good enough to fully take advantage of the new tweaks and really utilize the bike to its max potential. In other words, the 2010 Demo puts a big sh!t-eating grin on my face, and that's good enough for me! Of course, shiny, new stuff certainly is sexy. Now excuse me as I go punch myself in the head for choosing not to wait for the new frame...


Yeah...you keep tellin yourself that


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

despite the current demo being one of the best DH bikes on the market, and despite knowing absolutely nothing of geometry, shock curves, instant centers, THE NEXT DEMO IS GOING TO BE OMFG SO MUCH BETR BECAUSE SAM AND BRANDON ARE ON A PROTO!!!!1!!one!!!oneone!!!!!eleven!!!11!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

all i ever used to hear about was how shitty the demo was as a race bike. now it is the second-coming of the sunday. this was like a year ago.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

saturnine said:


> all i ever used to hear about was how shitty the demo was as a race bike. now it is the second-coming of the sunday. this was like a year ago.


thats because people are retarded, and don't notice geometry and suspension changes. It is still made by specialized, and it is still called the demo, thus it must be the same!

the 2007+ demo's have all been fuggin legit DH bikes.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

William42 said:


> thats because people are retarded, and don't notice geometry and suspension changes. It is still made by specialized, and it is still called the demo, thus it must be the same!
> 
> the 2007+ demo's have all been fuggin legit DH bikes.


I thought the Demo was a freeride only bike.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

OK fangurls

Its not carbon, its not got those roadie 29er wheels, =the curretn one is only 135mm rear waxle and 73mm BB all that adds up to not the best Dh bike around, they should have kept the Demo 9 for Freeriders, with that GHEY system and Dh should have gone 83mm BB and 150mm rear ages ago lie the rest of the real world DH bikes

other than that they look roking,lcause Sam Troy and Brendog rock em aye


----------



## jcin (Jan 15, 2008)

</a>[/IMG]

i have been launching mine since november. i dont feel cheated


----------

